# Photobucket uploading



## Yorgmiester

Not sure if this is in the right place, sorry if it isn't. Anyway, for the last few days, whenever i've tried to upload anything to photobucket it will upload all the way, then say "0 of 0 photos uploaded". Sometimes it will say 1 of 1 has uploaded , but in either case the photos or videos won't appear in the album. 

My most recent (attempted)upload was a 212 MB, 30 second VLC video (.avi extension) made in Fraps.


----------



## ebackhus

I'd redo that video. You can reduce it substantially with little to no loss in quality. How big are the photos?


----------



## Yorgmiester

By "redo it" do you mean record with a different program?

Also, i checked photobucket just now, and the video was uploaded and in the album like normal. 
There are two other videos, and several photos, that i "uploaded" before, that haven't appeared though. Perhaps they'll start randomly appearing also?

As for the size of the other photos, one was 3 MB, while the rest were all fairly small, a few KB at most.


----------



## WereBo

If you have a free account with Photobucket, there's a maximum limit on file size, I think it's 100Mb but don't quote me on that :wink:


----------

